# recherche programmeur appli iphone pour formation



## lylimedia (19 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, je suis actuellement en cours de création d'une société de communication implantée dans le sud de la france.

Je recherche un programmeur spécialisé iphone et/ou Android pour me former à la création d'application mobile ultra-basic (images fixe et lien simple vers d'autre page + formulaire contacte). 
De plus j'aurais aussi besoin de conseil pour la mise en place de l'appli dans l'appel store et l'Android market.

Je suis graphiste et j'ai des notions en programation de site web. Il faut bien comprendre que je ne cherche pas à devenir "devellopeur" mais simplement à créer des appli très simples.

Pour les modalité de la formation ou plus de renseignement, contactez moi par mail : lylimedia@gmail.com

Merci à tous !


----------



## tatouille (21 Octobre 2010)

lylimedia a dit:


> Bonjour, je suis actuellement en cours de création d'une société de communication implantée dans le sud de la france.
> 
> Je recherche un programmeur spécialisé iphone et/ou Android pour me former à la création d'application mobile ultra-basic (images fixe et lien simple vers d'autre page + formulaire contacte).
> De plus j'aurais aussi besoin de conseil pour la mise en place de l'appli dans l'appel store et l'Android market.
> ...


:love::rateau:


----------



## christian95100 (12 Octobre 2011)

Salut,

Je ne suis pas formateur pour des application Iphone mais je peut te conseiller EGILIA qui est un organisme de formation.
J'ai réalisé une chez eux en Juillet une formation Iphone/Ipad, cette formation dur 5 jours elle m'as permise de disposer de toutes les bases nécessaires pour développer des applications.
Je t'en parle puisque j'ai vraiment été agréablement surpris par cette formation.
En résumé bonne ambiance, efficace, et le café (necessaire pour ces 3 jours) y est top et gratuit 

Je te conseil donc d'aller voir par toi même sur leur site, voici le liens:

http://www.egilia.com/elp/43/210/ 

Bonne chance!!!


----------



## rems94 (31 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour Lylimedia 
J'ai fait la formation dans la meme société que christian 95100 mais j'ai réaliser des formations développement Iphone et Android à Aix en provence. Le formateur était vraiment de tres bonne qualité et j'ai pu lui poser des question meme apres la formation via leur site internet.

Tu peux trouver la formation Android ici : http://www.egilia.com/elp/42/257/
Et la formation Iphone ici : http://www.egilia.com/elp/42/256/

En espérant que tu puisses trouver ton bonheur


----------



## Saxoprane (18 Novembre 2011)

Salut !

Si tu as déjà des connaissances en développement Web; Javascript, HTML, CSS, Python, Ruby, PHP et sans avoir à apprendre Objective-C, Java, etc

Je te suggère d'aller jeter un oeil au produit Appcelerator.

http://www.appcelerator.com/products/

A+ 

Saxoprane



lylimedia a dit:


> Bonjour, je suis actuellement en cours de création d'une société de communication implantée dans le sud de la france.
> 
> Je recherche un programmeur spécialisé iphone et/ou Android pour me former à la création d'application mobile ultra-basic (images fixe et lien simple vers d'autre page + formulaire contacte).
> De plus j'aurais aussi besoin de conseil pour la mise en place de l'appli dans l'appel store et l'Android market.
> ...


----------

